# Surge Tank And Winterization



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

For all of the folks who have installed a surge tank (or accumuator tank ), do you let the anti-freeze go into your surge tank when winterizing or do you have an isolation valve installed before the tank?. I have a valve I can isolate the tank with, but am unsure if all (or at least enough )of the water will be purged from the tank when draining the system to keep freezing from damaging the diaphram. Yet, I'm not sure I want the antifreeze in the tank. What do you think? Will the anti-freeze residue be any harder to flush out of the tank than the regular water lines? Your experience will be helpful toward deciding. Thanks in advance.

Dallas


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Why wouldn't you just unscrew the tank from the connector and store it somewhere warm...??/

I would be very afraid that if the tank froze at all the diaphram would crack...


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Duh ! I guess I wasn't smart enough to think of that. Given the tank location it will be a little inconvenient but may be the best idea.
Thanks, Gohsty

Dallas


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Last year I revamped the tank a little, and wanted to drain it. There as maybe 1/2 cup of water in it at the most. Did isolate it, and after our Thanksgiving trip, just bypassed it. Has been fine all this year.
Wasn't planning on doing anything other than isolate it again this year.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a ball valve connected to the surge tank, at the end of the season I drain the water system, close the valve and winterize. I've done it this way for four winters with no problems.

Mike


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I may just try it Mike's way and see how it works out. Mike what pressure do you have your tank set at? Is it just a bit lower than the pump low pressure turn on point?

Thanks, 
Dallas


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not do a thing differently.

I drain all of the water
Close all faucets
I use the winterizing bypass valve with a hose by the pump to draw the antifreeze directly out of the container until the pump turns off
The surge tank is now full
I open all faucets, valves etc until the pink stuff flows.
I turn off the pump
The surge tank now takes over and pink stuff continues to flow
Once the pink stuff stops I turn everything off
The extra pink stuff I pour into the drains to protect the traps
.... and I am done.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steelhead said:


> Thanks for the replies. I may just try it Mike's way and see how it works out. Mike what pressure do you have your tank set at? Is it just a bit lower than the pump low pressure turn on point?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dallas


I'm not sure what pressure the pump comes on at but I keep the accumulator tank pressure around 35psi.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your pressure tank should come with a chart which lets you know want the tank pressure should be based on your desired water pressure/pump

Thor


----------

